# My poor little man :(



## sophie

Well he's been so poorly for the past few days, he suffers from asthma an when he gets a cold he's stuffed! He woke on fri morning bout 5 coughing, an he's just got worse as the days progressed, he hasn't eaten but he's drinkin lots but bein sick. Ive had to have the nebuliser (sp) to help him breath, i just feel so helpless :( . Sorry for such i crap post just needed to let of steam im shattered!!!!!
I sound like im attention seekin now :lol:


----------



## twinkletoes

awww not attention seeking at all babe. hope hes better soon


----------



## Layla

Ethan gets asthma when he is ill too, i know how you feel, its horrible to watch, your not attention seeking atall hun.

Hope your little man gets better soon

xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaaww dear of him hope he gets better soon


----------



## sophie

:yipee: he only woke 4 times last night and he only needed his inhaler once i think he's over the worst now :D 
i felt awful last night, was feeling really sorry for myself, its so horrible when ur LO is ill and u cant do nothing for them, i just lay cuddling him all day!
thanks girls xx


----------



## Dionne

awww bless the poor lil thing :( 

My two are both poorly at the mo too :-({|=


----------



## sophie

awwww hope they get better soon.
must be even harder with the 2 being ill chick!
xx


----------



## Cat

Aw hun Iknow how you feel, Noah always suffer badly with a cold, and we now have in inhaler for him as they think its triggering asthma. he wake all though the night coughing and crying. And them he keeps passing the colds on to me :(

Unfortunatly its that time of year and the bugs are rife. Have you taken him for a flu jab? If he is an asthma sufferer he should be entitled to it.And at least this might help prevent him from going down with anything worse.


----------



## sophie

I will give the docs a ring later as i am gonna try get him in to see a doc, he seems better but not 100%, i will ask about jab then, im asthmatic an i should have flu jab but i never do :oops: im a wimp :lol:
thanks cat.


----------



## Cat

Tey are expecing a flu epidemic this year, so its def worht you both getting it. If your surgery is behind in getting in their supplies, its worth noting that this year supermarkets are going to be offering the jab for Â£15 at stores that have a chemist, so you can pop into tescos and get it!


----------



## sophie

i would pay anything, its worth it!!
Should i be worried that in 2 day he's only eaten 2 bowls of cereal he's drinking loads but just not eating, im offering him food all the time but he just doesn't want it? im gettin a little concerned now!


----------



## Cat

Dont worry when Noah gets a bad cold he eats very little, as his body is busy fighting the infection. Ijust kept offering him dry toast throughout the day, and plently of water.

Just make sure he is getting lots of fluids


----------



## sophie

thanks cat ur a godsend :lol: ive been so worryied but deep down i knew he would be ok as long as he's gettin fluids (which he's geting plenty off) 
xx


----------

